# Unhinged, at any speed! :-)



## LardAbove (18 May 2021)

I have just bought a very clean 80's DAWES Kingpin 'folder', met brown.
Unmolested and @£35... A Snip, I reckon!

Not having a lot of room in our flat, I am giving serious thought to a Wooden 'hitching post' to support beneath the split halftube.... Making the bike stand upright but as a 1/2.

When I get posting rights for piccies I shall upload the 'old girl' with some minor mods....

TTFN

LardAbove


----------



## LardAbove (20 May 2021)

So..... Measure twice, Pie cut once 












This works perfectly, allowing me to 'rack up' the 'half-bike' and not worry that it will....
A.. Fall over
B.. Swing open

So FullOfWin 
*I shall trim the screws!

LardAbove


----------



## LardAbove (22 May 2021)

I bought years ago, cheepzies fleebay, a set of 1/4drive deep sockets - I needed 7MM for something in the car...

Well Well Well >>> the 4MM (who would believe it!) is the very ticket for my Weinmann brakes 






You can NEVER have too many tools 
*on that note* Just bought an 'ultra thin 11MM o/e' for locknut duty, on my Weinmanns @£3.60 delivered!

Elsewhere, I contemplated alternative/upgrade brake sets.... I am going to clean & adjust these and get some sewing machine oil down the cable sheaths. Some heavy stopping testing will be done [front does all the work/crash stop] and possibly consider 'super trick' brake blocks *I may flat sand the skin off these old/originals 

LardAbove


----------



## 12boy (22 May 2021)

I buy cable housing by the foot and cables themselves are cheap.


----------



## LardAbove (24 May 2021)

I dismantled the front brake cable/lever/cable pinchbolt.
It has a soft metal 'bullet', on the lower cable end, but I sidecuttered that off, squeezed it round and is ready to slip back on.

The cable is excellent and the sheath too >> lubed up with lightest smear of moly grease... Slips like butter 

The horseshoe arms are free and pinch/release freely.

The cable routing (out of the fine adjuster and down into the pinchbolt) is not 'straight line'.... I have sacked off the pinchbolt and replaced it with a custom drilled bolt, with the cable just a bit more directly taking the 'pull'... I am using a 2screw electrical brass terminal as the cable locker [used for years by me on carb cables].
*update >> slight cable slippage on 'full pull' cured by slipping an extremely thin and long selftapper into the sleeve, with the cable.... Bite + Crush = Locked!

I would be doing more but, taking the bike outside and with the rain.... Small Steps!

LardAbove


----------



## LardAbove (27 May 2021)

I have taken the long, rear brake cable assy out of the frame (it is routed inside the hinged tube) and stripped the inner out.... Showing some oxidation but not KrustieRustie!
Same lashing with moly grease and much zipping back & forth has it 'slippery as lard!' 

Weather [finally] looking to be fair & warm for this weekend so - brakes fully activated - I'm looking for heading out on my first >>WobblyBob 

LardAbove


----------



## LardAbove (28 May 2021)

Finally...... 





Here we have the 'hookie wire' needed to catch/pull the string >>> needed to noose/drag the rear brake cable through the two tube holes 





Ready for the Road! *needs bell refitting & That Saddle will be going

50PSI indicated by my pump and they didn't 'pop'..... we will see what happens down the road

LardAbove


----------



## ericmark (29 May 2021)

I do like your stand, I have just bought my first folding bike, had 1 km on the clock, but second hand, and I have found some faults, like would not select first gear, so had to adjust the derailer. It is now the full 21 speed. Also the brakes were not adjusted correctly, real problem with cable disc brakes as they feel good, until you need hard braking then find cam at end of limit, so will not stop you.

I do have an Aldi stand

so easy enough to work on, but storing is a problem, my son did this

which is not really my idea of kitchen decoration or a real practical way to store it. My wife's is sitting in the bath,

not the best place, but don't really want to put a £1600 bike in garden shed. Mine a little cheaper at £750 but still a problem, and also easier to charge in the house/flat than in a shed. I will admit that is not the main bathroom, we have a shower room and bathroom elsewhere so not quite as bad as it looks.

My problem is I live in mid Wales and we have hills, and I find around 3 MPH is minimum speed that at 70 I can balance, so a little help in the form of a electric motor was required. But this made the cycle heavier, so the cycle rack officially will not take two bikes on the tow bar, it will in real terms, but seemed prudent to have one which will go into the boot. It also means it is secure when we leave it in the car.

But I now have 4 bikes, a hybrid which is a good quality road bike, a low quality mountain bike, but my late mother bought it me, so keeping it, that also has cable disc brakes, so dangerous if not maintained, and two e-bikes one mid motor bosch 7 speed hybrid, and a rear motor cheap folding mountain bike 21 speed. So storage is a problem. Not sure I want to fold bike to store? But one the local train starts allowing passengers to get off and on at Welshpool again I think folding to carry on the train is a good idea, wonder if folded if still charged for? Normally charged same as a dog at £3.50 per day, I have a 3 year session ticket, but can't get one for bike.

Oh and daughter-in-law does not ride that bike in kitchen, son put it up there as a joke, hope you see funny side.


----------



## LardAbove (29 May 2021)

Well..... Strange you mention expense!
When I originally scanned through the WebbieAds, looking for a decent folder, I saw an Ebay for one (an S7 I think it was...) and the guy was running the auction or 'make me an offer'. It was 2days to go and £30 so I popped "£40, collect today!".
He kindly responded it was one of a pair to sell - his and his wifes - from in their motorhome.... He realistically was expecting £400 each!
It was then I realised my search was, essentially, not for 'a bike'... But a punter keen to shift one >>> enter Kingpin, been on sale for ages at firm £90 on Glumtee, 'reduced' £35... GotChaa 

It is original & unmolested and, I 'realistically expect', most suited to Wobbling my Blobby for many a mile yet....

My bicycle thanks you & I thankyou for your appreciation.


----------



## LardAbove (29 May 2021)

Returning to 'planet lashhupp', for a moment... 

My chain has(..had) several links totally rust/fused together. I can only imagine a solitary 'drip, drip, drip...' has been dropping for many years [guy said it was in the back of his garage since forever...]

Robust wiggling and drips of 3-in-1 (yes, yes... BUT only the chain!!) has it freed up and wrapping comfortably around the SA sprocket 

Attending to the SA, I dripped in 6 or so drops of sewing machine oil... The bike responded by promptly dripping a smear of oil onto the rim [bike at footstand angle] I imagine out of the small sprocket bearing race. I have read that the 'full grease pack', into these ballraces, will prevent oil escaping.... The whole SA is silent spinning and the ratchet 'zizzing' sweetly so NO, I'm not stripping it all out. However >> oil + brakes not good!

LardAbove


----------



## ericmark (3 Jun 2021)

Not sure about bikes, but bearings can be over greased, I had it with a crushing plant, not used much, but main motor tripping, but motor tested out OK, so I would wondering how I could measure torque, I was in the Falklands so one it would take a long time to get a replacement, and two if new one was the same likely I would loose my job.

At that point the engineer arrived, and I said what I had found, and my worries, and he told the fitter to remove casing and take two hand full of grease out, no mean task as casing weighed around 3 cwt. But it worked, the plant was up and running again.

So a little wary of packing things with grease.

Also oil and brakes had problems when molybdenum disulfide first started to come out, many of our brakes were oil cooled, specially in tractors, use molybdenum disulfide and it was a complete strip down and steam clean to get rid of it. However normal light oil on what should be dry disc brakes I have found soon burns off.

I was given a very cheap bike stand from Aldi, two simple hooks for rear forks, I find that allows me to pedal the bike wheel off the ground, great for setting gears and for oiling the chain. Far better than upside down and getting oil dripped on the seat.


----------



## LardAbove (3 Jun 2021)

@ericmark .... Hi, thanks for chipping in on 'bearings/packing'.
I have watched several SA 'rebuild' YouTubes [they are all exactly the same..  ] and the tin hoop 'ballrace' seems to be a throwaway... The new one fitted 'fully glooped' and the cone set.
Should I decide to do either front or rear 'cone/races' then a refill (after petrol rinse) of moly will be all they get .

LardAbove


----------



## ericmark (3 Jun 2021)

I do use car engine oil, which I know is wrong, far too viscous, but it is a balance, War Department 40 (WD40) has been the spray on thin oil used in UK for years, and when the bike is stored in doors it works well, but soon washes off with a little rain. The Molybdenum and Silicon sprays are likely far better, as engine oil holds the dirt on the chain etc, so acts like a grinding paste. 

All well and good when bike cleaned after every use, but I don't, will nip down to shops many times before I clean it.


----------



## LardAbove (3 Jun 2021)

Weyy...heyyheyy... Postie knocked with this earlier >>




..... Fits great & is a nice 'jelly feel' 

I shall sally forth tomorrow and, hopefully, generate some Video footage!

..... likely attempt to 'edit out' ambulance triage 

LardAbove


----------



## Bazzer (3 Jun 2021)

ericmark said:


> I do use car engine oil, which I know is wrong, far too viscous, but it is a balance, War Department 40 (WD40) has been the spray on thin oil used in UK for years, and when the bike is stored in doors it works well, but soon washes off with a little rain. The Molybdenum and Silicon sprays are likely far better, as engine oil holds the dirt on the chain etc, so acts like a grinding paste.
> 
> All well and good when bike cleaned after every use, but I don't, will nip down to shops many times before I clean it.


WD40 is neither a thin oil nor lubricant.


----------



## ericmark (3 Jun 2021)

Water is a lubricant, it may also result in rust, but still a lubricant. Other end of scale is free run grease or steam oil.




Since today it seems is international cycling day, well may be as it says Saturday 3rd got out to take some photos. There is no worse combination to water, thick oil and coal.


----------



## LardAbove (3 Jun 2021)

NO WD-40 was used in the fitting of my new GEL seat...








LardAbove


----------



## LardAbove (4 Jun 2021)

Finally hit the road..... *not hitting anyone/thing else, thankfully 









No punctures & brakes are sharp! 

Obviously this 'shakedown run' will grow to more of this excellent "Hadrians Cycleway", it goes for many miles = no cars 

LardAbove


----------



## dan_bo (4 Jun 2021)

Top username Lardy


----------



## LardAbove (4 Jun 2021)

Whoops...... slowcycle salute.


View: https://www.flickr.com/photos/79339273@N02/51225941015/in/dateposted/

Hence.... LARD (above Waistline!)
LardAbove


----------



## rogerzilla (4 Jun 2021)

WD40 actually means Water Displacement (40th attempt). Used to be called Rocket WD-40 as it was used to protect - not lubricate - Atlas rockets while they were waiting to nuke the USSR. The rockets weren't painted to save weight.


----------



## LardAbove (5 Jun 2021)

It's here...






Ultrathin [3MM] o/e brake spanner.

LardAbove 🔩


----------



## LardAbove (6 Jun 2021)

The first thing to 'leap out' at me, on the road, were the abysmal ratios 👎

The SA is, literally, StumpPulling in 1st. (... therefore proportionately low across the 3).
I have a 20T sprocket and reckon 16T will 'spruce things up'  >> ordered a horseshoe link too! [1/8 - 1/2] to shorten chain, if req.

Because I prefer the handlebars 'well up'.... The brake cables are too short  >> full kit of lined [white] sleeve + barrel end cable is on it's way.

Still rolling along, meanwhile, so All Good 

LardAbove


----------



## Legomutton (7 Jun 2021)

Bazzer said:


> WD40 is neither a thin oil nor lubricant.



Paraffin, near enough, I believe. There's some mineral oil in it but as the rest of it is practically my degreaser of choice I wouldn't use it for oil, although I have found a squirt in my car locks stops them freezing solid in winter. 

Unless it's just another WD-40 myth, I though WD came from "water displacement/displacer".


----------



## rogerzilla (7 Jun 2021)

I've never been a fan of the standard AW ratios (25% down, 33% up). I commuted on an SRC3 for years and never really used low gear. I used high gear for downhill and, 95% of the time, it lived in normal gear.

If you get a chance to try one, the AM (14.3% down, 16.6% up) gives you three gears you can actually use. It's ideal for the flatlands as it gives you a headwind gear and a tailwind gear.


----------



## LardAbove (8 Jun 2021)

@rogerzilla ..... Yes, m8

Fag Packet calcs here... SA pos2 [ 1:1 ]
145cm x3 = 4.4metres (16T)

145cm x2.4 =3.5metres (20T)

25% lengthening of forward roll/pedal rev 

LardAbove


----------



## rogerzilla (8 Jun 2021)

LardAbove said:


> @rogerzilla ..... Yes, m8
> 
> Fag Packet calcs here... SA pos2 [ 1:1 ]
> 145cm x3 = 4.4metres (16T)
> ...


 I don't understand that.

The ratio of the hub is (sun teeth+planet teeth)/(sun teeth), which is 1.33:1 for an AW and most other SA 3-speeds*.

In low gear your basic chainring/sprocket ratio is divided by 1.33, i.e. 25% lower.

In high gear your basic ratio is multiplied by 1.33, i.e. 33% higher.

The jumps between the gears are the same, if taken as a geometric progression.

*Sachs 3-speeds are a little wider


----------



## LardAbove (8 Jun 2021)

I think Position 2 on the SA is 1:1 so the two gears are fixed Big/Little.
My calc was the difference (as a %g) of meters travelled forward/per pedal crank rev.

I have since recounted the small SA cog and it is, in fact, 18T.
My 16T fitted will make a 16% difference (more forward per rev) not 25%.

Still, split across the SA under/over gearing P1 or P3 .... It is an improvement.
*likely not have to chop chain 

LardAbove


----------



## LardAbove (10 Jun 2021)

Making a fair headway atm....


View: https://youtu.be/pu9Qkeb581o

New cog 'in post' 

LardAbove


----------



## Kell (10 Jun 2021)

It's not entirely true that WD-40 isn't a lubricant, but it does have a specific use in its original formula i.e. it penetrates and lubricates stuck parts to loosen them, but you shouldn't use it as a replacement for oil.

They do do a range of other cleaners, lubricant and degreasers - though why they didn't then give them different formula numbers baffles me. That is, they could have WD-40 - the original, then have, for example, WD-50 as a chain lubricant etc.















* WD-40 BIKE range - maintain & extend the life of on & off road bikes (wd40.co.uk) *


----------



## LardAbove (10 Jun 2021)

WD-40 "Natt a spannsorr".... 👎

*anyone watches South Main Auto Channel

LardAbove


----------



## mitchibob (13 Jun 2021)

Kell said:


> It's not entirely true that WD-40 isn't a lubricant, but it does have a specific use in its original formula i.e. it penetrates and lubricates stuck parts to loosen them, but you shouldn't use it as a replacement for oil.
> 
> They do do a range of other cleaners, lubricant and degreasers - though why they didn't then give them different formula numbers baffles me. That is, they could have WD-40 - the original, then have, for example, WD-50 as a chain lubricant etc.



Absolutely. Brand is everything apparently, and the original formula has nothing to do with it. When I worked in a bike shop many years ago, the guy that was running it preferred to use GT85 in the workshop, for two reasons, that it left a small amount of teflon, so wasn't completely without lubrication, and it was at that time cheaper. However, while he might use to remove moisture from chain after a clean, proper lube was always applied after, same on other components that required. These days, all of them seem to include the same kind of stuff, but it's still not a lubricant for a chain! Fine for rubbing a little over frame, etc., after cleaning (not fine for braking surfaces)


----------



## LardAbove (14 Jun 2021)

My SA flat plate 16T hub cog just 'klonked' onto the doormat 

...... oooohh ..... shiney.....

LardAbove 🔩


----------



## LardAbove (21 Dec 2021)

Xmas felicitation to all......

Nope, COVID-19 hasn't taken me!! but neither has my Super Dawes :-(

...... Regrouping for the fair weather & the refurb I promised myself :-)

I have, however, managed to lose 2st... The rear spokes will applaud! Thus providing both less stress/less inertia ✔️

More to come, mebbies in WintaSun...

LardAbove *Oi, less of that!


----------



## Biker man (23 Dec 2021)

LardAbove said:


> So..... Measure twice, Pie cut once
> 
> View attachment 589755
> 
> ...


Ingenious


----------



## LardAbove (16 Feb 2022)

I have been weighing up tyre choices....
500 (440mm) are few and far between, though you can get 'all black' rubber.

Raleigh 20 (451mm) wheels have more choice of suppliers and tread pattern.

BMX origin rims, I read, are wider and you can go for 'all terrain' tread (but they may not fit frame gap).

What are people's experience with changing rim size (... away from Kingpin 500)?

*Saw a pair of Shopper 20" wheels@£15 on theBay
**Then again... Tyres are not worn so 'why bother' 🤔

LardAbove


----------



## LardAbove (18 Feb 2022)

SA 3sp gear change cable.
I have reported here my buying new [white!] brake sleeve + cables. One of the reasons being that I cannot extend the head/bars 'up' to the maximum possible height because the existing brakes are too short.
This applies equally to the gearchange cable!
Being, as I am, a reet tightwad... I have purchased just the SA change cable ONLY (2.1M) and when I strip everything off I shall add a length of (old, redundant) brake cable sheath [joined with heat shrink] down at the back arm brazed stop.

Looking forward to actually getting back on this beast......

LardAbove 🚴


----------



## LardAbove (20 Feb 2022)

...... sometimes you just can't help yourself 😜

£5 and just along the road!

36hole SA 3sp being sourced.... £13 Sorted!

LardAbove


----------



## LardAbove (22 Feb 2022)

Would anyone be interested in following my 'restringing' this BMX 406 with the 36h SA?
I have measured the fork/frame gap, at the crank (to clear this tyre width) and the frame is 55MM and the tyre 50MM (option for a narrower tyre, but loses rolling dia!)

I will look into spoke length but I reckon the ones here may be suitable to 'go again' 👍
*needed a 'nipple spanner', so I notched the end of a piece of 1/8" plate with my hacksaw = sorted!

LardAbove 🚴


----------



## LardAbove (24 Feb 2022)

Bought a new tyre..... 53-406

LardAbove 🚴


----------



## Kell (25 Feb 2022)

It'll be interesting to see this up and running.


----------



## LardAbove (27 Feb 2022)

I have taken a 'punt' @£3.....
Should be able to cobble some Deceleration Potential from the bits....

I am also constructing/fag packet design for attaching the 'pivot post' (I have no welder!)

LardAbove 🚴


----------



## LardAbove (28 Feb 2022)

Oh, bummz...... Spoke are a might long 😱

I need 175mm

LardAbove 🚴


----------



## LardAbove (14 Mar 2022)

OK...... My 406x25 is laced/trued & tightened....
*My 'nipple wrench' was cheap enough >> £0.00

LardAbove


----------



## LardAbove (16 Mar 2022)

FWIW..... My new tyre is exactly 50MM wide, so 'should' *fit neatly into my Kingpin rear frame.
*Not dismantled the bike.... Yet! 😱

LardAbove


----------



## LardAbove (22 Mar 2022)

Received a 'offer of reduced ££', as I had these parked in my "watching" eBay.
28% off.... I pulled the trigger @£2.80 del. 🙂

LardAbove 🚴


----------



## LardAbove (29 Mar 2022)

Pulled the trigger on these 'u-clamps', after much thought.....
The upright is 12.8MM but, with judicious filing of the U [creating a flat land to grip] and a plate holding the V-brake pins = plenty of opportunity to jiggle critical dimensions + no braze/welding 🔨👍.

LardAbove 🚴


----------



## LardAbove (1 Apr 2022)

U-Clamp 'has landed'!
Muttz Nuttz 👍🚴

LardAbove


----------



## LardAbove (4 Apr 2022)

..... And.... The V-brake pins just 'plopped thru the box'

"we're on!" 🥂

LardAbove 🚴


----------



## LardAbove (14 Apr 2022)

Visiting our local Civic Amenities Dump, to offload some shizz, I eyeballed a stack (..60 odd) scrapped/weighed in bikes.
A quiet word, with the 'on site shop' operative, had me liberate a pair of pedals 😎

Freebies..... Just on my 'price point' 👌

LardAbove 🚴


----------



## LardAbove (20 Apr 2022)

Cleaned out the ball races, on my freebie pedals.... All Greased Up & Ready To Roll!

LardAbove 🚴


----------



## mitchibob (20 Apr 2022)

LardAbove said:


> Cleaned out the ball races, on my freebie pedals.... All Greased Up & Ready To Roll!
> 
> OPM 🚴



Reflectors! So road legal in UK after dark! It's just the missing, optional, SPD bit that puts me off. But pedal reflectors, big plus!


----------



## LardAbove (22 Apr 2022)

Hmm... eBay sent me this link, as I scan 'kingpin'.
Looks to have been modified for Alp work 😮

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0

LardAbove 🚴


----------



## LardAbove (29 Apr 2022)

The SA 3sp hub I bought (36h) to swap out for the 28h already on it, is nice and clean & quiet.
I contemplated undoing the cones and refilling the ball cages but - then again NO!
I had in my oddments box a 'blunt' hypodermic needle jobbie [for injecting re-used ink cartridges] so I filled it with axle grease >> injecting the grease directly into the gap around the cone.

Happy with outcome = all the grease went in the balls! 👌

LardAbove 🚴


----------



## LardAbove (1 May 2022)

I have been reading on various 'bike forum', derived from Googling "what is best bike chain lube...?", that.... Incendiary!! 😱😮.

I'm not really... Err, 'into' heavy tech, around this 😵

3-in-1, rubbed around slowly backspun chain, is going to see me out 😉👌

LardAbove 🚴


----------



## LardAbove (2 May 2022)

Having watched this You Tube......

View: https://youtu.be/zIMe2fMoLF8


...... I think a slight chop/mod (to the cheappo 100mm arms I bought) may prove helpful, if I keep the 'short pull' Kingpin alloy levers 🤔.

LardAbove 🚴


----------



## LardAbove (6 May 2022)

As the 'scrappy' V-brake I got, from eBay, were worn out...
I have bankrupted myself a pair [rear only rqd!] of Snazzy NEW brake blocks...

LardAbove 🚴


----------



## LardAbove (8 May 2022)

Given I'm keeping the chrome front rim - atm!
I though a fresh pair of brake blocks, to compliment the rear setup, might be cool....

Fibrax seem to be the buzzword 😉

LardAbove 🚴


----------



## LardAbove (9 May 2022)

Postie dropped off my 9.5MM shrink tubing, so I can butt the extension cable sleeve for extending my SA Gear cable.... 👍

LardAbove 🚴


----------



## LardAbove (13 May 2022)

Spannering Day..... *TODAY!

🔨😋

*Sadly.... Delayed due to COVID 😱

LardAbove 🚴


----------



## LardAbove (18 May 2022)

Oooof! 👌

View: https://youtu.be/WlN8D812_O4

Piccie is a later iteration.....

LardAbove 🚴


----------



## LardAbove (24 May 2022)

Some progress.....

Also >> the head tube shoots straight out/no cable (now the brakes + sturmey cables are off 👌 )

LardAbove 🚴


----------



## LardAbove (25 May 2022)

I don't have access to a lathe, so cannot whisk-up sleeves...

For my Steerer (factory brazed on 25.4 riser clamp/7/8" plain quill) I have bought a 500mm 7/8" stainless tube... As all handlebar clamps are 1 1/8" quill/ 25.4 hbar >> I have popped for TWO quill sleeves (7/8"-to-1" & 1"-to- 1 1/8") to slip onto the steerer tube THEN clamp on the 1 1/8" riser/1" handlebar clamp.

As I'm using a small rear sprocket, my chain is too slack = I have a split link so will nip out a double link & reconnect 👍

I shall keep my factory handlebars as they are comfortable to ride... but will now be
higher for my posture, when riding. 🚴

LardAbove


----------



## LardAbove (27 May 2022)

..... My 'stainless tube' steerer has arrived!
It slides effortlessly into my forks head and, with a 'no chrome' silver lustre, should enhance the visuals....

£7 well spent! 😉

LardAbove 🚴


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 May 2022)

Kingpins and their various iterations are fab little go-anywhere bikes that are a hoot to ride. Not the fastest but good mile munchers and great for blasting down the shops!


----------



## LardAbove (29 May 2022)

Some extensive [read: idly thumbing through...] eBay research threw this 1" steer clamp up 👌

Here by the Jubilee Weekend, too!

LardAbove 🚴


----------



## berlinonaut (29 May 2022)

Fab Foodie said:


> Kingpins and their various iterations are fab little go-anywhere bikes that are a hoot to ride. Not the fastest but good mile munchers and great for blasting down



With reference to the title of the thread: It's not the bike, it's the rider! If a pope on a Graziella can do that a Brit on a Kingpin should feel challenged! 

View: https://youtu.be/TxKURy2yE64


----------



## Fab Foodie (30 May 2022)

berlinonaut said:


> With reference to the title of the thread: It's not the bike, it's the rider! If a pope on a Graziella can do that a Brit on a Kingpin should feel challenged!
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/TxKURy2yE64




Christ on a bike!


----------



## LardAbove (1 Jun 2022)

Using the 1" steel tube (from a roller blind) I now have a selection of 'shimstock'... to fit the 1" handlebar clamp onto the 7/8" straight quill s/steel pipe. 👍

LardAbove 🚴


----------



## LardAbove (3 Jun 2022)

Significant progress >>>

#1.. install handlebars/cut quill to suit.
#2.. invert bike [handlebars essential!] and Dremel cut out DoubleLink, in chain, and fit SplitSingle.
#3.. fit rear wheel - now correctly in relation to correct length/tension chain.

Just need to fit a drop-bar, for rear Weinman calipers + install new sleeves and inners.

Getting Close.... I can feel it!

LardAbove🚴


----------



## LardAbove (5 Jun 2022)

I can see, quite obviously, that my tyre is running true BUT about 10mm 'off to right', relative to the rear brake centre pivot hole.
My SA axle is a very precise, neat fit in the frame slots but that means I cannot 'jiggle' the wheel on vertical axis.... I plan to file a few mm extra width into the top of right hand slot = creating just enough tilt at the rim edge.
I'm a complete worrywort, but it will bug me no end.....


LardAbove 🚴


----------



## LardAbove (6 Jun 2022)

Drop Bar.... Now cut & ready to paint.

The two holes at the top are for refitting the rear rack...

LardAbove 🚴


----------



## LardAbove (7 Jun 2022)

My wife.. (my 'life critic') has opined that the remaining steel/chrome Dawes rim looks a bit "..meh!" , against my rebuilt rear BMX alloy 🥺

...... I was going to visit the Civic Amenities site this morning anyway (dumping stale oil from my home service) so I enquired about a Wheel. A spanner appeared and two lads lunged at an old BMX >>> Boof!! Here we are [freebies, of course. ] 😎

Cones stripped/relubed & running clearance setup. Straight as a Die 👌
New tyre ordered, eBay.

LardAbove 🚴


----------



## ExBrit (8 Jun 2022)

berlinonaut said:


> With reference to the title of the thread: It's not the bike, it's the rider! If a pope on a Graziella can do that a Brit on a Kingpin should feel challenged!
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/TxKURy2yE64




I don't pray enough to risk maneuvers like that.


----------



## LardAbove (8 Jun 2022)

I have presented the BMX Rim to the forks.... Looks like axle slot are too narrow, about 2mm.
I shall consider filing a flat on axle.

Brakes need a 'drop'! 🤣

LardAbove 🚴


----------



## LardAbove (8 Jun 2022)

#Rethinkks.....
No, I have opted to file out the fork slot (only low side + razor blade clearance!)

I will wait for the tyre (*Saturday) and then mock up the Drop Plate dimensions 😮

*Tyre arrived Thurs 👍

LardAbove 🚴


----------



## LardAbove (9 Jun 2022)

Right Ho! NOW we can measure up for the front brake caliper Drop Plate 👌

LardAbove 🚴


----------



## LardAbove (11 Jun 2022)

Drop plate cut & fitted. Needs to come back off for painting... Quite a tight gap, onto the tyre, but I'm sure I will survive 🎱
*tyre on wrong way = only on for clearance 😉

LardAbove 🚴


----------



## LardAbove (13 Jun 2022)

Replaced my 'tired & deformed' quill clamp [25.4]..... It takes the chromed lever/wingnut, as original to my Kingpin.

LardAbove 🚴


----------



## LardAbove (20 Jun 2022)

I elected to replace the rather clunky handlebar clamp with something a little more elegant.....

All set & clamped up tight.... Just need to run my brake/Sturmey cables and Hit The Road 🎉

Bit of a marathon.. timewise.. but I don't have a garage/shed/mancave 😮

I will get a YouTube up 👍

LardAbove 🚴


----------



## LardAbove (22 Jun 2022)

Finally..... Ready 2 Roadtest 🎉🥂

LardAbove 🚴
*so pooped in this heat, so wobbling will have to wait till tomorrow 😵


----------



## LardAbove (23 Jun 2022)

........ AND ...... We have had a shot around the block 🎉🎉🏆🏆💞💞.
You wouldn't think it was the same* bike!!

Soft as marshmallow, through the fat tyres (Oh Joy, in the Bum dept. ) The SA is like butter >> clicketty click.. Up>Down>Up>Down & sweet spot adjusted straight off the bench.

16T sprocket (down from 18T) has dragged the gearing into the 21st Century = now I have Hauling 'Low'... To the shops 'Mid'... Leggy 'High' 😎

Can't wait to get back onto Hadrian's Cycleway for a proper run up. Absolutely Delighted 🥰

LardAbove 🚴


----------



## LardAbove (26 Jun 2022)

To enable a 'shorter' quill riser..... 🎱

£9.50 delivered (... Yes, to repaint!!)

LardAbove 🚴


----------



## LardAbove (27 Jun 2022)

..... I think we know what will match the front ally rim, perfectly 👌

LardAbove 🚴


----------



## LardAbove (30 Jun 2022)

Right Ho!.... 😉

Handlebars arrived just this morning. I dived into my 'man cave' (cupboard)...

#1 Cut out brace
#2 Linish off weld bead
#3 Dress flat, to pipe bar radius, with Flat file.

This bar is a 6inch riser.

As it is rainy I cannot go outside and lash on my Lidl grey paint.
I have decided against buying a can of red... I have ample supplies of Auto Matt black, so that will be the ultimate finish.
*rubbing back between Lidl coats 👍

£10 well spent, I reckon 😎🥂

Lard Above 🚴


----------



## LardAbove (2 Jul 2022)

After all that, the black is not compatible with the undercoat...
Back to the Red👍

Still some reactioning under the red, a quick flat back and have another go 😋

LardAbove 🚴


----------



## LardAbove (5 Jul 2022)

Mmmm..... Shiny 😋

.... ready 2 roll ! 😎

LardAbove 🚴


----------



## LardAbove (7 Jul 2022)

Ready 4 A Rumble 👍

..... Some video soon 🤐

LardAbove 🚴


----------



## LardAbove (23 Jul 2022)

As I now am the keeper of two 'mean machines', I thought an OldSkool plate-multi spanner would be a smart addition to my Auto tools...
15MM cone [hold it - to secure locknut] springs to mind 🤔

Keepinn on Keepinn on

LardAbove 🚴


----------



## LardAbove (26 Aug 2022)

As seen, in my other thread......

Looking forward now to trips out, just chuck in the back of our car & GO 😎

LardAbove 🚴 [ +🚴]


----------

